# Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. August 2010)

*Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T. gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (10. August 2010)

*Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

Xigmatek ist echt ne aufstrebende Marke. Bin gespannt was noch so von denen kommt. Mein nächstes Case wird jedenfalls den Namen Asgard tragen :p


----------



## TSchaK (10. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*



> So liegen vier 6-Millimeter-Heatpipes direkt auf dem CPU-Heatspreader,  zwei 8-Millimeter-Röhren sind über den anderen Heatpipes angebracht.


auf den Bilder sieht das aber so aus als ob zwei 6-Millimeter und zwei 8-Millimeter-Headpipes auf der CPU aufliegen und zwei 6-Millimeter-Röhren über diesen angebracht sind?! oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## Darkscream (10. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*



TSchaK schrieb:


> auf den Bilder sieht das aber so aus als ob zwei 6-Millimeter und zwei 8-Millimeter-Headpipes auf der CPU aufliegen und zwei 6-Millimeter-Röhren über diesen angebracht sind?! oder täusche ich mich?


Glaub ich nicht, sieht für mich auch so aus!
Aber leicht ist er schon, wenn das Gewicht stimmt.


----------



## skywalkerja (10. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

echt ein nettes teil


----------



## xTc (10. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

Zwei 8mm und zwei 6mm berühren den Kühler direkt. Über den zwei 8mm Pipes liegen zwei weitere 6mm Pipes.


MFG


----------



## killuah (10. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

Sieht nett aus, aber soviel wirds bestimmt auch ich bringen, irgendwo ist halt auch Schluss.


----------



## Chemenu (10. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

Was genau ist daran denn nun "mystisch"? 
Sieht im Prinzip genauso aus wie alle anderen Tower-Kühler. Unterschiede finden sich doch nur in der Anordnung und Form der Lamellen.


----------



## Chimera (10. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*



Chemenu schrieb:


> Was genau ist daran denn nun "mystisch"?



Wohl nur der Name  Xigmatek nutzt ja immer Namen aus der Mythologie und aus Sagen, dies setzen sie wohl mit diesem fort.


----------



## Kaktus (10. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

Denen fällt auch nichts mehr wirklich neues ein. Irgendwie stagniert der Kühlermarkt, Innovationen fehlen gänzlich. Paar Pipes neu ausgerichtet, das wars. Super  Gilt aber für aktuell fast alle Hersteller.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

DLHDT habe ich aber echt noch bei keinen andren Hersteller gesehen ! Finde das steckt mehr Innovation drin als in denn Kühlern von Antech die gestern vorgestellt wurden ^^

Ich bin echt auf die Kühlleistung gespannt die das Teil bringt !


----------



## Psytis (10. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

was das jetzt genau bringt zusätzliche Heatpipes auf andere Heatpipes zu legen wird sich sicher bald in einem test zeigen.
aber was ist daran so besonders??
in der ersten reihe war kein platz mehr, pack mas darüber.
der nächste kommt mit 12 HPs und macht nen tripple layer.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (10. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Denen fällt auch nichts mehr wirklich neues ein. Irgendwie stagniert der Kühlermarkt, Innovationen fehlen gänzlich. Paar Pipes neu ausgerichtet, das wars. Super  Gilt aber für aktuell fast alle Hersteller.



Was willst du denn an einem Kühler bitte neu entwickeln?  Der besteht nun einmal nur aus Kupferröhren auf denen Lamellen stecken und der von einem Lüfter durchgeblasen wird. Wenn du "Innovation" willst, dann schau mal hier. Sind zwar auch nur Lamellen auf Kupferröhren, aber dafür mit einem Radiallüfter. Mehr Innovation kann man nicht erwarten.

AV


----------



## Kaktus (10. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

Ach... da fällt mir ein... warum aht Xigmatek diese tolle Abkürzung schon nicht beim Thors Hammer verwendet? ISt doch das Selbe. 4x8mm Heatpipes im DT und direkt da drauf noch mal 3x6mm Heatpipes. Selbe System.

Wow... erstaunlich wie man das jetzt innovativ nennen kann 

@Alex  Vanderbilt
Ach, da gibt es einiges was man machen könnte. Muss ja nicht mal eine Abkehr von der Grundtechnik sein..... aber wie wäre es mal mit dem Thermalright Sentinel? Das in Serie wäre mal etwas besonderes. Es gibt schon einige Ideen und ich durfte mir auch schon einige ansehen die bisher nicht veröffentlicht wurden... aber keiner traut sich diese umzusetzen.
Im übrigen ist die Technik des SpinQ Uralt. Das ist noch weniger Innovation als bei diesem Xigmatek.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ach... da fällt mir ein... warum aht Xigmatek diese tolle Abkürzung schon nicht beim Thors Hammer verwendet? ISt doch das Selbe. 4x8mm Heatpipes im DT und direkt da drauf noch mal 3x6mm Heatpipes. Selbe System.
> 
> Wow... erstaunlich wie man das jetzt innovativ nennen kann



Jo hast recht das hatte die da auch schon so nur leicht anders halt.
Da gab es eine Zweite Platte dir noch mal obren drauf war !
Siehe Bild:


----------



## Kaktus (10. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

Ah... stimmt... ich hab das Ding nicht mehr bei mir, und hab kein näheres Bild auf die Schnelle gefunden. Aber wie gesagt, wirklich etwas Neues ist es nicht.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ah... stimmt... ich hab das Ding nicht mehr bei mir, und hab kein näheres Bild auf die Schnelle gefunden. Aber wie gesagt, wirklich etwas Neues ist es nicht.



Man kann auch auf allen rum hacken echt sei doch mal froh das mal was neues gibt !
Und meckert nicht immer gleich rum bist ja schlimmer als eine freundin von mir...


----------



## Kaktus (10. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

Ich mecker weil ich nichts innovatives sehe. Man beschränkt sich aktuell bei allen Herstellern auf Dinge die schon vorhanden sind, pappt ein paar Kupferfinnen dazu und verkauft ihn als neu (Prolimatech) oder nimmt einen vorhanden Kühler, gibt ihm einen neuen Namen und packt 2 andere Lüfter hinzu (Noctua mit dem Cogage Arrow) u.s.w.!
Und wenn ich mir hier ansehe wie viele Kühler immer wieder unter anderen Namen auftauchen, finde ich das schon traurig. Nur ein Beispiel: EKL Groß Glockner wird mittlerweile von SilenX als HA120 verkauft, Revoltec verkauft ihn wieder runter anderem Namen u.s.w.! 

Entweder man entwickelt wirklich etwas neues, oder lässt es am besten ganz.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

Das wissen wir ja leider alle und ?
Was soll da auch echt noch kommen. Du bekommst gerade nix bessers. Willt eines Tages eine Kühler der eine Silber Schickt hat oder villt mal eine etwas anders Ausehen aber sonst hast du immer noch eine U und draum ist allu.


----------



## Kaktus (10. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

 Ich würde dir ja gerne sagen was ich endlich mal sehen würde, aber da würde ich ärger bekommen 

Nur so viel, es gibt einige Innovationen die bei diersen Herstellern in den Regalen vergammeln weil sich keiner traut etwas neues raus zu bringen. Das Problem ist die Kundenakzeptanz. Man kauft was man kennt, neues wird erst mal skeptisch beäugt und wenn das Neue nicht richtig umgesetzt wird, eben die Erwartungen nicht so ganz erfüllt, geht ein haufen Geld verloren.
Ein Toolkit für einen Kühler kostet um die 50.000€. Das gibt kein Hersteller einfach mal so aus um etwas zu testen. Neues gibts jede Menge, nur bekommen die Leute hier so etwas nicht zu sehen weil die Dinger eben nur in Regalen liegen.


----------



## Chimera (10. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

Soll doch Scythe den Susanoo mal in Serie bringen  Der wäre doch echt innovativ, wenn auch eher ein Platzmonster mit seinen 4x 120mm  Wobei Innovation ja keinesfalls unbedingt das Design sein muss, sondern halt auch mal nur das Material betreffen kann. Man kann auch einfach mal was bestehendes richtig gut optimieren. Sei es nun bei der Montage nachbesseren (einfachere Installation) oder der Befestigung der Lüfter, etc. Wäre mir ehrlich gesagt sehr viel lieber, als dass regelmässig einfach was neues auf den Markt geworfen wird.


----------



## NCphalon (10. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

Aber die Lüfterbefestigung ham se immernochnet verbessert, das is ne wahnsinns Fummelei mit den Gumminippeln un ma Muss für die Schraubmontage Wahrscheinlich auch bei diesem Kühler den/die Lüfter abmontiern um an die Schrauben zu kommen.


----------



## Kaktus (10. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

Also die einfachsten Lüfterklammern findet man meiner Meinung nach bei EKL und Xilence (beide identisch). Aber allgemein könnten die hier doch einfach mal ein gummiertes Klemmsystem verwenden wie es in Gehäusen teils gab und gibt. Diese Fummelei wenn der Kühler verbaut ist und man eben mal den Lüfter wechseln will ist wirklich grausig. 

Und bei der Halterung geb ich euch recht, es gibt mittlerweile einige gute Halterungen, auch mit Backplate, aber da kann man auch mal was neues bringen das es einfacher macht. Nu rhierzu hab ich bisher noch nichts gesehen.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (10. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Alex  Vanderbilt
> Ach, da gibt es einiges was man machen könnte. Muss ja nicht mal eine Abkehr von der Grundtechnik sein..... aber wie wäre es mal mit dem Thermalright Sentinel? Das in Serie wäre mal etwas besonderes. Es gibt schon einige Ideen und ich durfte mir auch schon einige ansehen die bisher nicht veröffentlicht wurden... aber keiner traut sich diese umzusetzen.
> Im übrigen ist die Technik des SpinQ Uralt. Das ist noch weniger Innovation als bei diesem Xigmatek.



Und wo ist die Innovation bei dem Sentinel? Sind doch auch nur Lamellen auf Röhren. Ohne eine Abkehr von der Grundtechnik wird es immer bei solchen Towern bleiben. Zumal man, solange der ATX-Standard die Luftbewegung in nur zwei Richtungen vorgibt, auch daran denken muss, wenn es denn Luftkühlung sein soll, wenn man Innovationen wagt und das beschränkt auch wieder.

AV


----------



## Kaktus (10. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

Der in sofern innovativ das man mal versucht einen richtigen passiv Kühler zu verwirklichen. Dagegen verliert auch ein HR-02 klar weil man hier wieder auf einfache Lamellentechnik setzt die komplett durchgehend ist.


----------



## Ahab (10. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

Na toll. Noch mehr Mittlemaß. Typisch Xigmatek.


----------



## Bruce112 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

ich denk mal das die ära von Cpu turmkühler  am ende ist 

mehr als 2 oder 3 grad verbesserung wird es nicht geben 

die hersteller sollten was neues überlegen .

wie man in cpu kühlungcharts sieht in computerbase 

sind die ergebnisse sehr eng zwischen den Top 5 

also somit denke ich muß was neues her damit man bessere temp haben will .

wenn man sieht nocta ist erste platz aber monster kühler gewicht jenseits der 1 kg 

der neue xigmatek kühler wird wohl den Top 5 kühler kitzeln das wars auch dann .

es kommt auch darauf an was für ne lüfter verbaut ist .

die sollten  eher beim 120mm lüfter tüfteln+ der guten lufstrom bietet + dafür aber leiser ist .


----------



## Plonk (11. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

Was mich hier wundert, jeder sagt die sollen was ändern aber keiner hat mal nen sinnvollen Vorschlag. Scheint wohl doch nicht so leicht zu sein da eins zwei Fix was neues, perfektes zu entwickeln. Momentan ist es einfach so, dass der Markt breiter wird, aber auch das hat nur vorteile. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und vergrößert die Auswahl. Und seien wir doch mal Ehrlich. Auch der Boxed-Kühler würde ausreichen um eine CPU zu kühlen. Also ist die Kaufentscheidung doch meist nur eine optische, da nahezu jeder Ersatzkühler genug Leistung bietet.


----------



## Kaktus (11. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

Flüssigmetakühlung, geschlossene Wasserkühler, spezielle Semi-Passiv oder gänzlich passive Kühler (mehr als die 1-2 die es aktuell gibt), mal andere Heatpipes versuchen, offene Kühlfinnen für bessere Wärmeabgabe, Vapor-X Technik bei CPU-Kühlern, gebogene Lamellen um die Abluft zum Kühlen von allen umliegenden Komponenten zu kühlen (bisherige Lösungen sind ein Witz), Lüfter die mit z.B: 45° am Kühlblock anliegen so das man große Lüfter an kleine Turmkühler montieren kann für eben flachere Gehäuse u.s.w.!

Es gibt sehr viel das man machen kann, nur keiner setzt es konsequent um, weil jeder nur auf die Maximale Leistung schaut und keinen Schritt weiter denkt. Wenn ich hier im Forum schon lese das jemanden mit einer CPU die 65W TDP hat ein riesiger Mugen 2 empfohlen wird mit der Behauptung "nur damit kann man leise kühlen" greif ich mir an den Kopf und bekomme Ausschlag. 

Es wäre alles interessanter wenn die Leute auch wirklich Anwendugsspeziefisch einkaufen würden. Tu aber die wenigsten. Entweder aus Unwissenheit oder weil sie von Leuten die kaum mehr als 1-2 Kühler kennen solche Flausen in den Kopf setzen. 

Und sicher reicht der Boxed für alles. Kein CPU-Hersteller liefert einen Kühler mit der nicht reichen würde. Es geht ja am Ende nur um die Reserven zum übertakten und/oder die Lautstärke, das ist alles.


----------



## Chimera (11. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

Also nen Kühler mit 30° Winkel gibt es ja, nur kann man dort leider keine eigenen Lüfter drauf tun (Nexus FLC-3000 R2). Ich vermute mal, dass schon viele Ideen bestehen würden, aber die Umsetzung wird ja auch nicht günstig sein und wenn es dann ein Flop wird, dann hinkt man plötzlich wieder hinterher. Ergo setzt man lieber auf bekanntes und bewährtes, um sicher am Wettbewerb teilnehmen zu können. Ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Plonk (11. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

Gibt einige Hersteller die versuchen neue Wege zu gehen. Aber man muss hier doch nur mal die Kommentare lesen. Wenn der Kühler nicht sofort 10 Grad (Achtung Übertreibung) besser ist als der aktuelle Spitzenreiter wird er nur als Müll verschrien. Die Industrie präsentiert genau das was die Masse will: Massenware. Viele werden den Nexus-Kühler nicht mal kennen, Nexus ist ja kein bekannter Hersteller, geschweige denn wissen wie er performt. Das Urteil werden die meisten aber schon gefallen haben. Sieht man ja auch an den Kühlern von Antec wo nur der Name und der Preis schon reichen um bei den meisten zu sagen: Ist Müll kaufe ich nicht.


----------



## Kaktus (11. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

Den Nexus hab ich selbst hier... der ist einfach nur Grottig und alles andere als durchdacht. Die Lamellen sollen eben nicht schräg sein und einen ordentlichen Lüfter hätte man da auch verbauen können. Hab ich im Test gehabt.... Fehlkonstruktion.


----------



## Chimera (11. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Den Nexus hab ich selbst hier... der ist einfach nur Grottig und alles andere als durchdacht. Die Lamellen sollen eben nicht schräg sein und einen ordentlichen Lüfter hätte man da auch verbauen können. Hab ich im Test gehabt.... Fehlkonstruktion.



Thanks für die Info, dann weiss ich gleich was mehr  Mein Händler wollt mir eben den 9000-er als Alternative zum Noctua NH-U9B SE andrehen (Noctua war nicht lagernd), da er angeblich viiiiiiiiiel effizienter (**hust, hust**) kühlen soll. Hab mich somit glücklicherweise für den Noctua bei nem anderen Händler entschieden 



Plonk schrieb:


> Gibt einige Hersteller die versuchen neue Wege zu  gehen. Aber man muss hier doch nur mal die Kommentare lesen. Wenn der  Kühler nicht sofort 10 Grad (Achtung Übertreibung) besser ist als der  aktuelle Spitzenreiter wird er nur als Müll verschrien. Die Industrie  präsentiert genau das was die Masse will: Massenware. Viele werden den  Nexus-Kühler nicht mal kennen, Nexus ist ja kein bekannter Hersteller,  geschweige denn wissen wie er performt. Das Urteil werden die meisten  aber schon gefallen haben. Sieht man ja auch an den Kühlern von Antec wo  nur der Name und der Preis schon reichen um bei den meisten zu sagen:  Ist Müll kaufe ich nicht.




Naja, ich geh zum Glück nicht immer nach der allgemeinen Meinung. Mir wurde ja auch vom CM Hyper TX3 abgeraten, da der ja sooooooo übel laut sei und nen i5-750 niiiiiiiiiiieeee vernünftig kühlen könne, etc., etc. Nun gut, da ich nun mal nicht in Geld schwimme und trotzdem was besseres als den Boxed brauchte, kam er trotzdem rein. Und siehe da, bisher läuft er selbst mit 2 Lüftern nicht soooooooo laut und Tempis liegen selbst mit Hot CPU Tester Pro im gleichen Bereich wie mit Prime, also um die 50 Grad (nicht OC). Mehr will und brauch ich auch nicht, ausser nem besseren Befestigungssystem (Push-Pins -> nicht so toll von CM), weshalb jetzt dank nem coolen Support ein Noctua in gleicher Grösse rein kommt.
Punkto Nexus: von denen hatte ich schon den HDD Kühler plus die Wabenaufsätze für die Lüfter und war eigentlich zufrieden. Deren WLP hingegen fand ich nicht so toll, da ist mir die Artic Silver 5 schon lieber.


----------



## Kaktus (11. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

Naja, um ehrlich zu sein halte ich den U9B für überteuert. Schlecht ist er nicht, aber sofern es nicht nach oben hin an Platz mangelt, würde ich hier klar einen anderen Kühler nehmen. Noctua ist nicht immer das gelbe vom Ei, der C12P (Top-Blow) ist auch recht schwach im Vergleich, aber extrem teuer.


----------



## Chimera (11. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Naja, um ehrlich zu sein halte ich den U9B für überteuert. Schlecht ist er nicht, aber sofern es nicht nach oben hin an Platz mangelt, würde ich hier klar einen anderen Kühler nehmen. Noctua ist nicht immer das gelbe vom Ei, der C12P (Top-Blow) ist auch recht schwach im Vergleich, aber extrem teuer.




Nun, eben der Platz ist das Problem, aber nicht nach oben hin, sondern in der Breite. Hab den TX3 drauf und zur GTX 460 gerade mal ganz knapp 20mm Platz. Ein 130mm Kühler würde somit hauchdünn über der Graka liegen, was mir nicht so ganz passt. Und da ich den Noctua spendiert bekomme (hab nem Kollegen am Rennweekend den Mech gemacht), ist mir der Preis eben egal  Solange er gut kühlt und vorallem ne gute Befestigung hat, da bin ich zufrieden


----------



## Kaktus (11. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

De Befestigung ist sehr gut, die Qualität bei Noctua generell nur noch von Prolimatech übertrumpft. Da kann man nicht meckern. Aber wenn das ansonsten derart eng bei dir ist.... kann man wenig machen. Hier bieten die Hersteller ja wenig Alternativen.


----------



## Chimera (11. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

Jopp, da hast du recht. Ist eben schon doof, dass beim Board gleich der erste Slot der x16 ist und der untere nur x4 hat, sonst wäre es kein Problem. Aber eben, bisher halt ich das Teil auch mit 2x92mm Lüfterchen kühl, von daher sollt er ja schon reichen.


----------



## PIXI (13. August 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Flüssigmetakühlung, geschlossene Wasserkühler, spezielle Semi-Passiv oder gänzlich passive Kühler (mehr als die 1-2 die es aktuell gibt), mal andere Heatpipes versuchen, offene Kühlfinnen für bessere Wärmeabgabe, Vapor-X Technik bei CPU-Kühlern, gebogene Lamellen um die Abluft zum Kühlen von allen umliegenden Komponenten zu kühlen (bisherige Lösungen sind ein Witz), Lüfter die mit z.B: 45° am Kühlblock anliegen so das man große Lüfter an kleine Turmkühler montieren kann für eben flachere Gehäuse u.s.w.!
> 
> Es gibt sehr viel das man machen kann, nur keiner setzt es konsequent um, weil jeder nur auf die Maximale Leistung schaut und keinen Schritt weiter denkt. Wenn ich hier im Forum schon lese das jemanden mit einer CPU die 65W TDP hat ein riesiger Mugen 2 empfohlen wird mit der Behauptung "nur damit kann man leise kühlen" greif ich mir an den Kopf und bekomme Ausschlag.
> 
> ...




muss dir hier leider etwas wiedersprechen, sehe das im großen und ganzen auch so ähnlich wie du.
aber es ist doch auch eine P/L frage oder auch des aussehens was man einem ans herz legt und nicht
immer anwendungsspezifisch, heißt wenn ich einen leiseren, schöneren oder leistungsstarken kühler will dann kauf ich mir eben einen der meinen anforderungen entspricht (PUNKT).

-einer der keine ahnung hat wie man so etwas wechselt und sich nicht dafür
interessiert kauft sich ein komplett sys. 

-einer der pc's selber zusammenstellt und verkauft der wird wohl einen tx3 oder ähnliches verbauen (preis <--> nutzen <--> gewinnspanne)

-einer der selbst für sich einen pc zusammenstellt kauft sich eben das was *seinen* anforderungen entspricht.

gruß PIX


----------



## elohim (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Xigmatek Aegir: Neuer, mystischer CPU-Kühler mit D.L.H.D.T.*

zum thema innovationen... sowas in der art wie es thermalright mal presentiert hat fänd ich äusserst interessant, wird es aber wohl nicht in serie geben (die haben dieses jahr auch wieder was ähnliches presentiert glaub ich):

http://gizmodo.com/assets/images/gizmodo/2008/06/Picture_4.png


das prinzip, einen kühler auf ein gehäuse optimiert zu bauen find ich hervorragend und hätte vermutlich extremes potential, hat aber offensichtliche nachteile/risken für die hersteller und wäre vermutlich extrem teuer.


----------

